# AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

						AMD hat das R&D-Budget im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 25 Prozent erhöht und liegt nun bei den Investitionen in die Zukunft des Unternehmens gemessen am Umsatz etwa gleichauf mit den Mitbewerbern. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

mmm
Denkfehler?

Intel = CPU
NV = GPU
AMD = beides.
Da reicht es doch nicht "genauso" viel in die Forschung wie einer der beiden zu investieren da man CPUs + GPUs  auf dem Markt bringen will / muss.


----------



## RRe36 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Also ich finds ja schon beachtenswert das AMD mit deutlich weniger Gesamtbudget sowohl bei CPUs als auch bei GPUs konkurrenzfähig ist (bei letzteren zurzeit leider nur in beschränktem Umfang).


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Also die realen Ausgaben im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern werden deutlich geringer obwohl AMD 2 Bereiche bearbeiten muss.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das es trotzdem geschafft wird gute Produkte zu bringen besonders im Grafik Bereich.


----------



## bschicht86 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> mmm
> Denkfehler?
> 
> Intel = CPU
> ...



Denkfehler! Wenn man AMD's Umsatz und jetziges R&D grob gesehen durch 2 teilt, bleibt die Prozentzahl pro Bereich dennoch bei 20%


----------



## Casurin (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> mmm
> Denkfehler?


Ja - deinerseits. das sind Prozentangaben, die addieren sich nicht. Wenn man intel und nvidia zusammenfassen würde dann wären es trozdem nur ~20%.


----------



## Captain-S (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Intel Umsatz: 60 Mrd. = 12 Mrd. für Entwicklung
AMD Umsatz: 6 Mrd. = 1,2 Mrd. für Entwicklung

So siehts aus...
Das ist der "kleine" Unterschied.

Und falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat, Intel entwickelt jetzt auch GPUs.


----------



## sterreich (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Intel Umsatz: 60 Mrd. = 12 Mrd. für Entwicklung
> AMD Umsatz: 6 Mrd. = 1,2 Mrd. für Entwicklung
> 
> So siehts aus...
> ...


Man stelle sich vor Entwicklungsfortschritt wäre linear und nicht von Betriebswirten mitbestimmt. Bei einem AMD mit Intels Budget hätten wir dann schon alle Quantencomputer zuhause stehen


----------



## Silverfalcon (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Intel Umsatz: 60 Mrd. = 12 Mrd. für Entwicklung
> AMD Umsatz: 6 Mrd. = 1,2 Mrd. für Entwicklung
> 
> So siehts aus...
> ...



Das Problem bei Intel ist aber sie haben trotz 10-facher Entwicklungskosten in den letzten 2 Jahren nur Mist gebaut: Die CPU-Sparte ist in der Performance stark am stagnieren, die Optane SSDs sind nicht gerade beliebt, Probleme mit "10" nm und bis die Intel GPUs Marktreif sind vergehen locker noch 2 Jahre.


----------



## SKPC (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Intel ist aber sie haben trotz 10-facher Entwicklungskosten in den letzten 2 Jahren nur Mist gebaut: Die CPU-Sparte ist in der Performance stark am stagnieren, die Optane SSDs sind nicht gerade beliebt, Probleme mit "10" nm und bis die Intel GPUs Marktreif sind vergehen locker noch 2 Jahre.



Intel macht deutlich mehr als AMD:

Eigenentwicklung der Chipsätze; bei AMD sind diese an Asmedia ausgelagert worden
Fertigungsprozesse; bei AMD sind diese an Globalfoundries verkauft worden
Flashspeicher (SSDs, Optane)
Netzwerkcontroller
Mobilfunkmodems (LTE)
Wirelesscontroller (W-Lan, Bluetooth)
und noch mehr
Das Budget für die CPUs und die GPUs dürfte in etwa bei dem vom AMD (+20%) liegen.


----------



## rum (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



> AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf



Juhu!


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



sterreich schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor Entwicklungsfortschritt wäre linear und nicht von Betriebswirten mitbestimmt. Bei einem AMD mit Intels Budget hätten wir dann schon alle Quantencomputer zuhause stehen



AMD forscht halt eben anders als Intel. Bei Intel stellte sich die Frage, ob man nach dem 10nm Debakel den Prozess weiterhin mit aller macht zur Marktreife führen möchte, sich übergangsweise auf weitere 14nm CPUs konzentriert oder das Heil in einer neuen Architektur sucht. Bei AMD hätte man sich für einen dieser 3 Wege entschieden, was ihnen beim Bulldozer, Phenom I und bei den HBM Grakas um die Ohren geflogen ist. Intel geht alle  3 Wege und das auch noch in jeweils 7 verschiedenen Varianten (wobei da von Ocean Cove nichts bekannt ist), während AMD sich auf lediglich 2 Dies beschränkt



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Intel ist aber sie haben trotz 10-facher Entwicklungskosten in den letzten 2 Jahren nur Mist gebaut: Die CPU-Sparte ist in der Performance stark am stagnieren, die Optane SSDs sind nicht gerade beliebt, Probleme mit "10" nm und bis die Intel GPUs Marktreif sind vergehen locker noch 2 Jahre.



So wie es aussieht tritt Intels 8 Kerniger Mainstream-Mist dem R7 2700X auch ohne HT in den Arsch. Im Moment hat Intel leider noch die Nase vorne, das könnte sch mit Zen 2 dann ändern.


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Im Moment hat Intel leider noch die Nase vorne



Besonders bei den Sicherheitslücken.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Besonders bei den Sicherheitslücken.



Die für Privatanwender soetwas von uninteressant sind, das glaubst du garnicht. Außerdem ist AMD davon in ähnlichen Ausmaßbetroffen, die interessanten Sicherheitslücken sind diejenigen, die noch nicht gefunden wurden.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Pu244 schrieb:


> ...
> So wie es aussieht tritt Intels 8 Kerniger Mainstream-Mist dem R7 2700X auch ohne HT in den Arsch. Im Moment hat Intel leider noch die Nase vorne, das könnte sch mit Zen 2 dann ändern.



Dazu muss man ergänzen das die IPC bei Intel wiedermal genau die selbe ist. Vielleicht ein paar veränderungen in den Befehlssätzen und etwas Pin-Belegung für zusätzlichen Strom sonst ändert sich wiedermal gar nichts. Intel holt die neu gewonnene Mehrleistung quasi nur aus dem Takt, Wofür dann auch mehr Strom benötigt wird. Und sind wir erlich, im Vergleich kämpft Intels "Core" ganz schön mit abwärme besonders bei 5.0Ghz. "ZEN" ist 2 Jahre auf dem Markt und bisher 1 mal leicht angepasst. "Core" ist 10 Jahre auf dem Markt und schon bis zum Anschlag Frisiert. Intels Core ist unbeschreitbar stark definitiv, aber eben auch ziemlich Alt.

Ein Bekannter hat in seinem 2.0 Audi S3 380PS+, der Beschleunigt wie Teufel ist auch schnell mit Schmiedekolben besserere Welle andere Leitungen und Antriebswellen etc. Aber auf die renne traut er sich nicht mal selbst- Statemant=Überlast sein renomierter und sehr bekannter Tuner sagt; Keine Dauerlast, Zu Heiß, Motorblock/Peripherie zu Alt. Jetzt hackt bloß nicht wegen dem Beispiel auf mir um^^


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Dazu muss man ergänzen das die IPC bei Intel wiedermal genau die selbe ist. Vielleicht ein paar veränderungen in den Befehlssätzen und etwas Pin-Belegung für zusätzlichen Strom sonst ändert sich wiedermal gar nichts. Intel holt die neu gewonnene Mehrleistung quasi nur aus dem Takt, Wofür dann auch mehr Strom benötigt wird. Und sind wir erlich, im Vergleich kämpft Intels "Core" ganz schön mit abwärme besonders bei 5.0Ghz. "ZEN" ist 2 Jahre auf dem Markt und bisher 1 mal leicht angepasst. "Core" ist 10 Jahre auf dem Markt und schon bis zum Anschlag Frisiert. Intels Core ist unbeschreitbar stark definitiv, aber eben auch ziemlich Alt.



Wie sagte Helmut Kohl so schön: wichtig ist was hinten rauskommt. Wenn Intel das bessere Angebot machen kann,(wobei AMD wohl übergangsweise die Preise senken wird), dann ist das eben so, das Alter interessiert nicht wirklich. Die Abwärme hält sich einigermaßen in Grenzen, bim 8600K sind es 10-20W mehr als beim 1800X, beim 2700X sind es noch weniger. Intel hat halt eben ein Problem mit TIM, deshalb wollen sie ihn wohl wieder teilweise loswerden. Wenn AMD Zen 2 gut hinbekommt, dann wird es wohl für Intel richtig bitter, es sei denn sie haben mindestens einen 10 Kerner für die Normaloplattform in der Hinterhand.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Ich sagte ja Intel baut ohne Frage gute CPUs. ich habe im 2-Rechner selbst einen 8700K. Aber das Ende von Core ist nunmal klar abzusehen---oh guck da drüben ist es schon.^^


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie sagte Helmut Kohl so schön: wichtig ist was hinten rauskommt. Wenn Intel das bessere Angebot machen kann,(wobei AMD wohl übergangsweise die Preise senken wird), dann ist das eben so, das Alter interessiert nicht wirklich. Die Abwärme hält sich einigermaßen in Grenzen, bim 8600K sind es 10-20W mehr als beim 1800X, beim 2700X sind es noch weniger. Intel hat halt eben ein Problem mit TIM, deshalb wollen sie ihn wohl wieder teilweise loswerden. Wenn AMD Zen 2 gut hinbekommt, dann wird es wohl für Intel richtig bitter, es sei denn sie haben mindestens einen 10 Kerner für die Normaloplattform in der Hinterhand.



"das bessere Angebot" ist sehr relativ. 
Finde z.B. den Ryzen 5 1600 für ~135€ eigendlich im Moment mehr als nur geil.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> ie CPU-Sparte ist in der Performance stark am stagnieren, [...]


Das stimmt so nur teilweise. Ich verweise auf die Performance-Sprünge bei den Atoms, von denen es auch Server-Versionen gibt. Das ist ein Bereich, aus denen sich AMD leider komplett zurückgezogen hat. Einzig Via könnte da interessant werden, angesichts der Kohlen die China da reinpumpt.


----------



## empy (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> ...die Optane SSDs sind nicht gerade beliebt...



Naja, die ersten Flash-SSDs waren auch nicht so dolle. Ich bin bei dem Thema weiterhin stark für abwarten.



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> "das bessere Angebot" ist sehr relativ.
> Finde z.B. den Ryzen 5 1600 für ~135€ eigendlich im Moment mehr als nur geil.



Stimme dir absolut zu, für Einsteiger oder Leute mit knappen Budget, die Mehrkernleistung brauchen ist das super, für mich allerdings absolut uninteressant.


----------



## DBGTKING (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Hm wie sieht es wohl langfristig aus. Wenn man 14 kerner oder mehr haben will, werden die auch mal günstiger?
Und wenn man immer angst habe den i7 6950x zu überlasten, kann dann der i9 7900x recht viel mehr auch wenn er auch überlastet ist oder spielt das gaekeine rolle mehr?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die für Privatanwender soetwas von uninteressant sind, das glaubst du garnicht. Außerdem ist AMD davon in ähnlichen Ausmaßbetroffen, die interessanten Sicherheitslücken sind diejenigen, die noch nicht gefunden wurden.



Die nicht entdeckten Sicherheitslücken sind ungefährlich. Gefährlich sind die entdeckten, wo es keine Anwendungspatches für gibt, sondern Biosupdates nötig wären.


----------



## amdahl (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> ...die Optane SSDs sind nicht gerade beliebt


Das kommt ganz auf die Zielgruppe an. Wer die Stärken der Optane-SSDs braucht bzw. nutzen kann, für den sind sie der größte Hardware-Fortschritt in den letzten 10 Jahren.
Durchschnittsanwender und Gamer sind nicht die Zielgruppe dieser Technik. Obwohl das Intel-Marketing versucht auch in diese Nische reinzudrücken.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die nicht entdeckten Sicherheitslücken sind ungefährlich. Gefährlich sind die entdeckten, wo es keine Anwendungspatches für gibt, sondern Biosupdates nötig wären.



Sie sind deshalb gefährlich, weil sie der falsche entdecken könnte oder es schon hat, dann gibt es eine Angriffsmöglichkeit, von der keiner etwas weiß.

Wenn eine Sicherheitslücke erst einmal öffentlich ist, dann wird sie in der Regel auch gepatcht.


----------



## Lamaan (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben fÃ¼r Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

YouTube

Amd wird Intel so was von in den Arsch treten, um das mal in den Worten von PU244 zu sagen.

Grüße


----------



## Casurin (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben fÃ¼r Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Lamaan schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Amd wird Intel so was von in den Arsch treten, um das mal in den Worten von PU244 zu sagen.
> 
> Grüße



Kann man dir ein paar AMtten und Kissen anbeiten? Damit der aufprall mit der Realität nicht so hart wird wie bei vega


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben fÃ¼r Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Casurin schrieb:


> Kann man dir ein paar AMtten und Kissen anbeiten? Damit der aufprall mit der Realität nicht so hart wird wie bei vega



Das ist ja das traurige (ggf. je nach Sichtweise auch das Witzige).
Intel *wird *sich besser verkaufen obwohl da mehr / andere "Bugs" sind, schlechteren Support (Chipsatz x170 vs x370), idR. teurer und für die Mehrheit der Nutzer (hier gemeint Spiele)
 nicht viel schneller bzw. die CPU kann die FPS nicht umsetzten (denke an die Steam umfragen mit => GTX 750 Ti).


----------



## Lamaan (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Du hast das Video wohl nicht gesehen und gehörst zu der Gruppe "Intel hat die Bessere IPC" damit hätte sich dann auch jede weitere Diskussion erledigt:
Mein Rat an Dich wäre sich zu Informieren.

Grüße


----------



## Lamaan (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Ps.

Das war nebenbei auch nicht einseitig auf Verkaufszahlen oder Erfolg bezogen sondern allgemein.
Das bezieht die Verkaufszahken genauso mit ein wie den Erfolg in der Serversparte und die Leistung der CPUs sowie den daraus resultierenden höheren Entwicklungsaufwand für Intel und schrumpfende Margen wegen der Bauweise, Konkurrenz und Chipgröße.

Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Sicherheitslücke erst einmal öffentlich ist, dann wird sie in der Regel auch gepatcht.



Wird sie eben nicht. Das letzte Bios-Update von ASUS ist von 2014. Für Meltown und Spectre gibt es keine Patches. 
Z87-PRO  BIOS & FIRMWARE | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## NuVirus (4. August 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird sie eben nicht. Das letzte Bios-Update von ASUS ist von 2014. Für Meltown und Spectre gibt es keine Patches.
> Z87-PRO  BIOS & FIRMWARE | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland



Für Win10 wird es von Microsoft gefixt, für Win7 hast du recht


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Microsoft kann für Win10 gar keine Biosupdates liefern, wenn keine da sind.


----------



## NuVirus (11. August 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Microsoft kann für Win10 gar keine Biosupdates liefern, wenn keine da sind.



Brauchst kein Bios Update dafür:


Oder hier Artikel dazu:
CPU-Luecke Spectre V2: Microcode-Updates jetzt unter Windows 10 1803, unter Linux lueckenhaft |
    heise Security
Windows 10: Microcode-Updates fuer Intel Sandy Bridge bis Coffee Lake - ComputerBase


Ich hoffe das AMD dann auch in den nächsten Jahren wieder vernünftige Grafikkarten liefert, die hohe Leistung haben und im Stromverbrauch nicht weit hinter Nvidia zurückliegen


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2018)

*AW: AMD stockt Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung weiter auf*

Das betrifft aber nur eine Spectre-Lücke. Es gibt mittlerweile deutlich mehr.


----------

